
Why crowd funding could disrupt how solar power is created - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/01/11/why-crowd-funding-could-disrupt-how-solar-power-is-created/
======
rikacomet
well yeah, kick starter is no charity, but you can look at it in this way as
well that the masses are still reluctant to install solar power in a lot of
countries including my own, they just don't care even after our govt is giving
heavy discount, but such projects, which take the money from who care to
spread this technology, and installs free premises for others, are like a
social entrepreneurs. Adoption of Solar Power, would just in turn drive down
costs, increase reach and awareness, and in a way, no one could push solar
power that easily on others before kickstarter. So except for this, I agree on
majority of your article.

